

An iOS, Android app to get healthy with friends - juretriglav
https://wellwith.me/

======
juretriglav
This is a neat little free app we made, after placing second on the Berlin
Health 2.0 hackathon last year
([http://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2012/11/28/health-2-0-berl...](http://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2012/11/28/health-2-0-berlin-
code-a-thon-sponsored-by-aetna-international-2/)). In a nutshell, it's like an
Instagram/Lift mashup, and is really fun to use (take my word for it, ha :).
It's goal is for people to be motivated to do something about their health,
when they see their friends also doing fun challenges to get healthier. We'd
love to hear your opinions!

